# Sick chicks



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi we had started out with chicks... 6 nh reds ,2- GLW , 1 EE . A month ago one only the NHReds got lethargic and couldn't walk. Then about a week later same thing with GLW. So we r down to 7 chicks- 3months old. Today the second GLW is not walking


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas. The rest all seem active and fine.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Look up Marek's Disease and see if the symptoms fit... So sorry for your losses. I would feel devastated.


----------

